# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ermenistanın ilk başbakanı,

## iputisamo

Ermenistanın ilk başbakanı, 

Taşnak Partisi lideri Kaçaznuni
(Katchaznouni)nin 1923 yılında Bükreşte yapılan Taşnak Partisi Kongresine
sunduğu rapor, 1914-1923 yılları arasındaki gerçekleri bütün çıplaklığıyla
ortaya koyuyor. Aydınlık dergisinin bugünkü sayısında yayınlanan rapor,
Ermenistanda yasaklanmış ve Batı ülkelerinin kitaplıklarında yok edilmiş.
Raporun, 1927 yılında Tifliste basılan Rusça çevirisini, İstanbul
üniversitesi Atatürk İlkeleri ve İnkılap Tarihi Enstitüsü (AİİTE) Araştırma
Görevlisi Mehmet Perinçek, Rus arşivlerinde buldu. İşte belge! Hem de Ermeni
başbakanının resmi raporu! Vicdanlı Ermeni başbakanı, vicdansız
emperyalistlerin yalanlarını çürütüyor. ABD ve Avrupa emperyalistlerinin
Ermeni soykırımı yalanlarını, Ermeni başbakanının ağzından, yüzlerine
çarpıyoruz.
Raporun özetini çoğaltıp bütün dünyaya yaymalıyız. Dürüst ve vicdanlı bir
Ermeni, yaşanan gerçekleri teslim etmiştir. Ama emperyalistlerden ve
memurlarından dürüstlük, gerçeğe sadakat, bilimsel namus ve vicdani bir
davranış beklemek, hayaldir.

İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, bugün (2 Ekim 2005) İP İstanbul İl
Merkezinde bir basın toplantısı yaparak, Ermenistanın ilk başbakanı
Kacaznuninin 1923 yılında Taşnak Partisi kongresine sunduğu raporu açıkladı.
Perinçek özetle şunları belirtti:

KAüAZNUNİNİN 1923'TE TAşNAK PARTİSİ KONGRESİNE SUNDUĞU üARPICI RAPOR

İngiliz himayesindeki Ermenistan devleti kurulduğu zaman, 1918 Temmuz
ayından 1919 Ağustos ayına kadar hükümeti yöneten, ilk başbakan Kaçaznuni,
1923 yılında Bükreşte toplanan Taşnak Partisi Kongresine sunduğu raporunda,
şu saptamalarda bulunuyor:

- Savaştan önce ve savaş koşullarında Rus üarlığına kayıtsız şartsız
bağlandık.

- Emperyalistlerin önümüze koyduğu Denizden denize Ermenistan gibi hayali
bir amacın peşine düştük.

- Silahlı gönüllü birlikleri oluşturmamız hataydı. - Terör eylemlerimiz batı
kamuoyunu kazanmaya yönelikti.

- Karşılıklı Müslüman ve Ermeni kırımları oldu.

- Güç dengesi Türklerin lehineydi, macera yaptık.

- 1915 yılı yazında ve güzünde uygulanan tehcir (zorla göçettirme) Avrupalı
diplomatların bize söz verdiği bağımsız Ermenistan hayalimizi suya düşürdü.
Türkiye ne yaptığını çok iyi biliyordu. Bugün pişmanlık duyması için hiçbir
neden yok.

- Sevr Antlaşması gözlerimizi kör etmişti. Türklerin anlaşma önerilerini
reddederek vahim hata işledik. Sevr yerine, Türklerle anlaşsaydık, çok şey
kazanırdık.

- İngilizler karşılıklı katliamları kışkırttı.

- Müslüman bölgelerinde düzeni sağlayacak idari önlemler alamadık, silaha
sarılmak zorunda kaldık, ordular gönderdik, yıktık ve katliamlar
gerçekleştirdik.

- Türkler savunma güdüsüyle hareket ettiler.
Ermenistanın ilk başbakanı Rus çarlığının ve İngiliz emperyalistlerinin
kışkırtmasıyla Müslümanları katlettik diyor
- üvünülecek hiçbir işimiz yok. Kendi dışımızda suçlu aramayalım

- Evet, intihar etmeyi öneriyorum, Taşnak Partisinin artık yapacağı hiçbir
şey yok. Partiyi dağıtalım. Bu kararı almazsak, bizi yıkım ve şerefsizlik
bekliyor.

HERKES İüİN İBRET BELGESİ

Bunlar, Ermenistanın ilk başbakanının sözleri. Olayları bizzat yaşamış, o
dönemlerde Taşnak Partisinin liderliğini yapmış ve Ermeni hükümetini
yönetmiş bir politikacının vicdan muhasebesi! Aynı zamanda kendi halkına
borcu! Ve emperyalistlerin güdümünde, kendi halkının sırtından ikbal peşinde
koşan herkes için bir ibret belgesi!

ERMENİSTAN BAşBAKANI NE DİYOR SOROSUN üOCUKLARI NE DİYOR

Sorosun çocukları, belge, belge diyorlardı, işte resmi belge!

Hem de Ermenistan hükümet başkanının resmi raporu!

Dahası Taşnak Partisi kongresine sunulmuş!

Bizim Sorosgillerimiz ne diyecek bu belgeye?

Onların Ermeni etkisinde veya Ermeni diasporasının (Yurtdışındaki Ermeniler)
güdümünde olduklarını söylemek yanlıştır. Sorosgiller, doğrudan ABD
tarafından yönetilmektedir. ABD devlet kurumlarının ve vakıflarının
memurlarıdırlar. Sipariş üzerine parayla iş yapmaktadırlar. Kendilerini,
beyinleriyle, vicdanlarıyla kiraya vermişlerdir.

Sorosun çocukları, devlet görevlileridir. Resmi tarihçi bile denemez onlara.
ABD ve ABnin resmi tarihçileri, hiçbir zaman, Türkiyenin kurtuluş savaşını,
Anadolunun Türkler tarafından yeniden işgali diyerek kendilerini rezil
etmezler. Sorosun çocukları, ABD ve AB devletlerinin tarihçi olmayan, ama
resmi memurlarıdırlar.

Dürüst ve vicdanlı bir Ermeni, yaşanan gerçekleri teslim eder. Ama
emperyalistlerden ve memurlarından dürüstlük, gerçeğe sadakat, bilimsel
namus ve vicdani bir davranış beklemek, hayaldir.

KAüAZNUNİNİN RAPOR üZETİNİ BüTüN DüNYAYA YAYALIM

İü Atatürk İlkeleri ve İnkılap tarihi Enstitüsü Araştırma Görevlisi Mehmet
Perinçekin Rus arşivlerinde bularak özetlediği Kaçaznuninin raporunun
özetini bütün dünyaya yayalım. Aydınlıka 2 Ekim 2005 tarihli son sayısında
bu raporu yayınladığı için yürekten teşekkür ediyoruz.

Ayrıca basın mensupları, araştırmacılar ve meraklı olanlar için,
internetteki bilgi merkezlerinden Katchaznouni maddesine bakmalarını
öneriyoruz. Raporun İngilizce çevirisinin bazı bölümleri internette
bulunmaktadır.

KAüAZNUNİ KİMDİR

1867 yılında Gürcistana bağlı Ahıska bölgesinde doğdu. Mimarlık eğitimi
aldıktan sonra Azerbaycanın başkenti Baküde mimar olarak çalıştı. Taşnak
örgütüne Baküde katıldı. 1917de Ermeni Ulusal Konseyi üyesi oldu. 1918e
kadar Kafkas Sefminde (parlamento) Taşnak temsilcisi olarak bulundu. Trabzon
ve Batumda Türklerle yapılan barış görüşmelerinde Ermeni delegasyonu içinde
yer aldı. 1918 Temmuzunda bağımsız Ermenistanın ilk başbakanı oldu. 1919
Ağustosuna kadar bu görevde kaldı. 1920 yılında Bolşeviklerin gelmesi ve
Ermenistanda Sovyet yönetiminin kurulmasıyla tutuklandı. 1921 yılındaki
karşıdevrimci ayaklanma sırasında kurtuldu ve ülkeyi terk etti. 1923 yılında
Bükreşte toplanan Taşnak kongresine Ermenilerin ağır sorumluluğunu kabul
eden raporu sundu. Bu rapor, Taşnaksütyunun artık yapacak hiçbir şeyi
kalmamıştır başlığıyla kitapçık olarak da yayınlandı. Daha sonra Sovyet
Ermenistanına döndü. 1938 yılında ölene kadar mimar olarak çalıştı.*

----------

